# Richtee, need your opinion



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2008)

I gave the guy next door some wood chips to try out, and he soaked them in a pitcher of water for a day. Next morning he foiled the chips, and threw out the darkened water from the pitcher. Without health issues, could that water be used in a water pan used for smoking? If there is no health issue, do you think it would add any of that wood flavor into the smoke? Who knows... bottled smoke?


----------



## mossymo (Sep 14, 2008)

richoso1
I am no Richtee; but I say the dark water is fine to use in the pan healthwise, but it will not add any extra flavor to the smoked product.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input, it is valued my friend.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Bump...Bump...Bump. Anyone else got any thoughts on this?


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm with /\ for the most part. As long as there's not mold or something on the water from decaying wood/insect matter, there should be no issue. But don't expect any discernable flavor.


----------



## daboys (Sep 14, 2008)

By no means am I an expert on this, but, when I 1st started smoking I would add diff things to my water pan. Read somewhere it would give it more flavor. I tried with and without the flavoring. I don't think it made a diff at all. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you my friend, I always look forward to your spin on things.


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmm on this subject... I have figgered perhaps some of the more aromatic herbs and spices MAY contribute something. Like rosemary and eww..clove or along those lines. The deal would be...a large amount of solubility in hot water, and the extracted esters/oils would need a low evap point. At or below 212Â°. AND...the meat would have to be at a fairly large temp differential to allow condensation. Sooo..I guess my theory would be: try it early in the smoke. Be interesting to do a test.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 14, 2008)

My opinion..... What in the water will stay in the pan.  As the water heats, steam is created and rises, thus leaving "other" ingredients in the pan.  What I have done a few times is to throw the herbs and spices directly on the coals.


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes...if you mean the main portion of the "ingredients". But as I said, some components of the aromatics WILL leave either before or with the steam. Otherwise, we'd never been able to make whiskey! <shudder!> Getting it to "stick" to the meat in any amount to add flavor is the tough part, as it will tend to re-evap as the meat comes to temp.

On the other thing... try tossing in a palm full of peppercorns sometime!


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 14, 2008)

I would pour the water into my compost. Its of no use to the cooking.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 14, 2008)

Years ago I use to add to the water pan of my ecb A liquid Garlic and a liquid onion. I think it was made by McCormick and was more like an oil which stayed put on the top for an instant aroma blast. I don't know if they still make this. Well I guess this has nothing to do with the ?. SORRY


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2008)

For further reading this may be helpful:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distill...m_distillation

Upon reflection, there's a heckuva lot going on in a smoker!


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 14, 2008)

Why do we do beer can chicken?  If only the wate leaves and no flavor then is the hops of the beer still in the water or is this a different animal.  I dont have the answere but like the chicken!  LOL


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2008)

The beer SHOULD boil, splashing up into the bird for part of the cook.


----------

